# erreur code 300



## marsal7 (1 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,

J 'ai gros problème mon powermac (1996) ne répond plus l'écran affiche code erreur 300
j'ai essayé de réinitialiser avec les cd mais en vain.

N'ayant jamais eu de panne je suis un peu perdue . au secours

je m'excuse auprès de la régie si la question a déjà été posée, merci de mis renvoyer.


----------



## boninmi (1 Mars 2009)

marsal7 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J 'ai gros problème mon powermac (1996) ne répond plus l'écran affiche code erreur 300
> j'ai essayé de réinitialiser avec les cd mais en vain.
> ...


Quel PowerMac ? Avec quel système ? Qu'est-ce que tu vois exactement sur l'écran et qu'est-ce qui se passe quand tu démarres sur le CD ?


----------



## marsal7 (2 Mars 2009)

Bonjour
appel power mac 2.2.41.9
n'ayant plus acces au menue j'avoue ne pas me souvenir de tout
fonction avec mac osX 3.2
Une barrette de mémoire a été rajouté en 2000.


----------



## boninmi (2 Mars 2009)

marsal7 a dit:


> fonction avec mac osX 3.2



Donc c'est au moins un G3. Pas plus de précision du genre capacité mémoire et disque ? Ca n'avancerait pas forcément la question.



marsal7 a dit:


> j'ai essayé de réinitialiser avec les cd mais en vain



Là tu ne dis toujours pas ce qui se passe. Ca, ça pourrait aider. Essai en démarrant sur le CD avec la touche C enfoncée ? Essai en démarrant sur le CD avec la touche Alt enfoncée ? On voit quelque chose sur l'écran ou rien ?

Seul lien que j'ai trouvé sur ce code d'erreur, il est sur ce forum:

http://forums.macg.co/classic-mac/restaurer-son-imac-erreur-300-a-126912.html

et il contient un lien en anglais sur Apple qui risque de ne pas te concerner (avoir eu un disque de moins de 8 Go et l'avoir remplacer par un de plus de 8 Go). Mais ça pourrait peut-être indiquer un problème disque, peut-être qu'il a lâché. Peut-être peux-tu poster dans la discussion ci-dessus, elle date de trois ans, demande quelle a été la suite.


----------



## marsal7 (3 Mars 2009)

bonsoir 
en faisant alt apparait 4 icônes sur fond bleu .
une flèche ronde . bibliothèque disque installe et une fleche
choix disque installe  et touche C .
deuxième écran bleue fonce avec barre en haut. mais rien


----------

